# هل فكرتم في صيد الاسماك بجهاز الكتروني....اليكم التصميم



## NSRELC (30 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم , اخوتي الكرام اليكم مخطط لجهاز صيد الاسماك الكتروني تم تنفيذه من قبلي وهو عملي جدا ويستعمل على نطاق واسع في العراق ,الجهاز يقوم بتوليد فولتية عالية بتردد معين يجعل السمكة تنجذب الى الشبكة المثبتة في العصى والتي ترتبط بالجهاز بواسطة سلك نحاسي والقطب الاخر يوصل بقطعة من الستنلستيل تترك في الماء كما في الصور التوضيحية,


 


وهذه مخطط الدائرة الالكترونية


وهذا شرح للجهاز باللغة الانكليزية,وسوف اوافيكم بالتفاصيل في المستقبل القريب ان شاء الله......




​

*What is the electrofisher?*

*The electrofisher is such an electronic device by the means of which a man may - at certain practice - catch fishes in large quantities and very quickly. Idea of the electrofisher is based on a fact that at the flow of electric direct current in water appears at fishes so-called anode reaction (galvanotaxis) under influence of which fish begins to flow from negative electrodes to positive electrodes. Most interesting is fact, that the greater the fish the more with pleasure she goes out from water in direction of the landing net.* 
*Drawing below presents behaviour of the fish under influence of electric current.*






*Anode reaction of the fish (pulling in direction of anode) is explained by this, that fish catches definite direction of movement of ions and directs oneself with head on their stream. Under influence of electric field brawn of fishes shrink and it raises automatically. Truth is, that to anodes it can not reach if around anode voltage is higher from critical. In such case fish falls in state of nervous shock and sails out or drops on the bottom. To prevent it the voltage enlarges or diminishes with distance between cathode and anode. This, however, represents certain technical difficulties. Enlargement of space between electrodes with attempt of keeping optimum electric field causes enlargement of dangerous zone for fish. Apart from that parameters of applied electric field in considerable degree depend on conductivity of waters (saltiness), temperatures, from surface of electrodes, source of power supply. There are lots sorts of fishes, they differ between themselves by size. After researches it was found that it takes place only in case of direct current or impulse current. Most effective appears direct current, however, it is partially limited to use only to freshwaters of low-conductivity waters. In most salty waters it would demand usage of large power in power supply of such devices. As a result most of cases it is used impulse current. Impulse current is more efficient at smaller energy necessary to power supply the electrofisher.* 
*Basic part of electrofishing is catching fish for reproduction, nevertheless, one can use it equally well to fish in consumer aims. Equipped in such a device a fisherman may press the button of steering, to dip electrodes and to "pick up" hypnotised fishes. In moment of hunting swim up fishes of different sizes, little ones after shaking down oneself from nervous shock sail away in several seconds hiding at random, larger ones are chosen by fisherman.* 

*During the flow of electric current in water with sufficient power fish raises from minus to plus. This reaction is called anode reaction. All art in this so that electric current was direct current. However to receive power of direct current necessary to embrace sufficient zones of water no battery would not be sufficiently large. Because of that we use impulse current. One should know, that for every fishes it is necessary to choose own parameters of impulses. Some corrections carries in many factors as: weather, time of year, property of a given waters, biological state of fishes and others. Hunting on fishes on electric current is at present times modern art. Electrofisher should meet many conditions and requirements in order to catch well and about this below.* 

*Not going excessively into theory one should say, so that to catch fish well electrofisher should meet the following criteria:

1. Electrofisher should be maximum strong for a given battery (accumulator) - allowing this - we may enlarge zone of fishing. However, we should not forget, that fish has to swim up freely to landing net at optimum circumstances of fishing and in such manner not to hurt the fish and if it is necessary to release it (little fish, fry).

2. We should know, that in water it is important to ensure the flow of electric current (Amperes) and not voltage ( Volt).* 

*3. Surface of electrodes should be possibly maximum in reasonable extent, to enlarge the flow of current and freely to operate them. Cathode should be a piece of 1, 5-2 metre of flexible copper line of thickness about 2 mm.* 

*4. Intensity of impulses should be minimum - and in given time to give to waters suitable power.* 

*5. Frequency of impulses should be regulated in range from 5 to 120 Hz.* 

*6. Length of impulses should be in range circa 30 microseconds - 3 milliseconds. In case of smaller frequency wider impulse (length).* 

*7. Electrofisher should properly work in range of resistivity from 20 to 500 ohms.* 

*8. From battery we can courageously take current in amperes equal its capacity in Ah (Ampere-hours).*


----------



## zeid25 (31 مايو 2013)

موضوع جديد بالنسبة الي ولكن المخطط المرفق غير واضح عند تكبيره


----------



## سمير نظير (6 يونيو 2013)

انا عندي الجهاز
ولكن غير جيد في الصيد
الاسماك الصغيرة فقط


----------



## NSRELC (6 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم,جهاز صيد الاسماك الالكتروني يتكون من مرحلتين, الاولى مرحلة توليد الجهد المتناوب من خلال البطارية inverter وبعد ذلك يتم تحويله الى تيار مستمر بواسطة قنطرة دايود ,والمرحلة الثانية يتم تقطيع هذا التيار المستمر الى نبضات منشارية بواسطة دائرة ثايرستور بسيطة وبتردد من 20 هيرتز الى 120 هيرتز ومن خلال هذه النبضات ذات الفولتية العالية التي تصل 800 فولت تقوم بالتاثير على الاسماك وتجعلها تتجه من القطب السالب الى الموجب حيث يمكن اصطيادها بالشبكة المثبتة بالقطب الموجب .
مرحلة التوليد يمكن تصميمها ببساطة بواسطة دائرة مذبذب  بعد ذلك يمكن تحويلها الى تيار مستمر بوسطة قنطرة دايود, ويفضل مقدار الجهد الخارج بعدة مراحل 400 الى 800 فولت ويمكن اختيار الفولتية المناسبة عند الاستخدام حسب نوع المياه التي يتم الصيد فيها بواسطة مفتاح متغير.
يتبع.....ان شاء الله


----------



## سمير نظير (7 يونيو 2013)

nsrelc قال:


> السلام عليكم,جهاز صيد الاسماك الالكتروني يتكون من مرحلتين, الاولى مرحلة توليد الجهد المتناوب من خلال البطارية inverter وبعد ذلك يتم تحويله الى تيار مستمر بواسطة قنطرة دايود ,والمرحلة الثانية يتم تقطيع هذا التيار المستمر الى نبضات منشارية بواسطة دائرة ثايرستور بسيطة وبتردد من 20 هيرتز الى 120 هيرتز ومن خلال هذه النبضات ذات الفولتية العالية التي تصل 800 فولت تقوم بالتاثير على الاسماك وتجعلها تتجه من القطب السالب الى الموجب حيث يمكن اصطيادها بالشبكة المثبتة بالقطب الموجب .
> مرحلة التوليد يمكن تصميمها ببساطة بواسطة دائرة مذبذب مشاهدة المرفق 91078 بعد ذلك يمكن تحويلها الى تيار مستمر بوسطة قنطرة دايود, ويفضل مقدار الجهد الخارج بعدة مراحل 400 الى 800 فولت ويمكن اختيار الفولتية المناسبة عند الاستخدام حسب نوع المياه التي يتم الصيد فيها بواسطة مفتاح متغير.
> يتبع.....ان شاء الله


السلام عليكم
شكرا لك اخى على المعلومات
اللي حصل معي شرت على ثايرستور cs45-16io1
ixysa 
منين اجيبة
وهل تعرف البديل 
وشكرا


----------



## NSRELC (8 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم, الاخ سمير موصفاة الثايرستور cs45-16io1 عالية نسبيا 48A 1600V ,فاذا كان الجهاز يولد هذه الفولتية العالية وهذا التيار فلابد من استخدام نفس المواصفات ,واذا كانت الفولتية اقل فيمكنك استخدام BT152 الذي هو 800V 10A او يمكنك البحث في محرك البحث في الموصفات التي ذكرتها وحسب ما متوفر في الاسواق لديكم.


----------



## سمير نظير (12 يونيو 2013)

NSRELC قال:


> السلام عليكم, الاخ سمير موصفاة الثايرستور cs45-16io1 عالية نسبيا 48A 1600V ,فاذا كان الجهاز يولد هذه الفولتية العالية وهذا التيار فلابد من استخدام نفس المواصفات ,واذا كانت الفولتية اقل فيمكنك استخدام BT152 الذي هو 800V 10A او يمكنك البحث في محرك البحث في الموصفات التي ذكرتها وحسب ما متوفر في الاسواق لديكم.


اخي الفاضل
الجهاز عندى خارجة 5000 فولت و8500 وات
حصل معي شرت على ثايرستور cs45-16io1
وحضرت قلت لي اذا كانت الفولتية اقل فيمكنك استخدام BT152 الذي هو 
800V 10A
انا عاوز بديل يكون فولتة عالية
ولك الف الف شكرا


----------



## NSRELC (12 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم,الاخ الفاضل سمير اعتقد ان هذه المعلومات على الجهاز غير دقيقة فهذه من عادات الشركات الصينية المبالغة اوذكر امور لاتمد بصلة الى الجهاز, 5000 فولت فولتية عالية جدا يمكن ان تسبب بانهيار العوازل في داخل الجهاز وكذلك القدرة 8500 وات من غير المعقول ان تكون قدرة الجهاز بهذا المقدار ويشغل على بطارية 12 فولت 60 امبير حسب ماذكرت سابقا يرجى التاكد من ذلك , ومع ذلك يمكنك البحث في محرك البحث عن الثايرستور المناسب فقط اكتب الموصفات .
ولمعلوماتك فانك لاتحتاج الى هذه الفولتية العالية جدا فبجهد مقداره 400 الى 600 فولت كافي لكي يعمل الجهاز بصورة ممتازة حسب خبرتي العملية. 
مع تمنياتي لك بالموفقية


----------



## سمير نظير (12 يونيو 2013)

NSRELC قال:


> السلام عليكم,الاخ الفاضل سمير اعتقد ان هذه المعلومات على الجهاز غير دقيقة فهذه من عادات الشركات الصينية المبالغة اوذكر امور لاتمد بصلة الى الجهاز, 5000 فولت فولتية عالية جدا يمكن ان تسبب بانهيار العوازل في داخل الجهاز وكذلك القدرة 8500 وات من غير المعقول ان تكون قدرة الجهاز بهذا المقدار ويشغل على بطارية 12 فولت 60 امبير حسب ماذكرت سابقا يرجى التاكد من ذلك , ومع ذلك يمكنك البحث في محرك البحث عن الثايرستور المناسب فقط اكتب الموصفات .
> ولمعلوماتك فانك لاتحتاج الى هذه الفولتية العالية جدا فبجهد مقداره 400 الى 600 فولت كافي لكي يعمل الجهاز بصورة ممتازة حسب خبرتي العملية.
> مع تمنياتي لك بالموفقية



شكرا علي المغلومات القيمة
فما ريك بربط 2 ثايرستور BT152 علي التوازي مع بعض
هنا معلومات جهازي

Electrofisher-electrofisher,electrofishing equipment,fish stunner,fish shocker,electrofishing machine,electric fishing machine


----------



## NSRELC (13 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم,الاخ سمير يمكنك ذلك باستخدام ثايرستور bt152 ذو فولتية 800 فولت على التوازي وهذا مااستخدمه غالبا بعد اضافة مشتت حراري لكل واحد منهم,
ملاحضة مهمة ارجو الانتباه اليها لا تشغل الجهاز والشبكه خارج الماء فهذا يسبب ارتفاع الفولتية وتلف الثايرستور ...!!
عند توفر الوقت سوف اقوم بنشر تفاصيل التصنيع بالصور ,فهي بسيطة وغير معقدة وارخص من ان تشتريها من هذه الشركة والتي سبق وان قمت بمراسلتها انا شخصيا لكني لم اقتنع بمنتجاتهم بسبب الاسعار ومعلومات فنية اخرى.


----------



## سمير نظير (14 يونيو 2013)

NSRELC قال:


> السلام عليكم,الاخ سمير يمكنك ذلك باستخدام ثايرستور bt152 ذو فولتية 800 فولت على التوازي وهذا مااستخدمه غالبا بعد اضافة مشتت حراري لكل واحد منهم,
> ملاحضة مهمة ارجو الانتباه اليها لا تشغل الجهاز والشبكه خارج الماء فهذا يسبب ارتفاع الفولتية وتلف الثايرستور ...!!
> عند توفر الوقت سوف اقوم بنشر تفاصيل التصنيع بالصور ,فهي بسيطة وغير معقدة وارخص من ان تشتريها من هذه الشركة والتي سبق وان قمت بمراسلتها انا شخصيا لكني لم اقتنع بمنتجاتهم بسبب الاسعار ومعلومات فنية اخرى.


الله عليك يابشنهندس
انا وجدت في باب اللوق ثايرستور BT139
800v -- 16A
الف شكر
ولو تكرمت علي برقم موبيلك
علي الخاص


----------



## تراويح123 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم موضوع جميل وفيه استفاده للذي يريد صيد الاسماك . انا من العراق وهذا الجهاز يصنع محليا عندنا هنا منذ سنوات وناجح جدا في صيد السمك ويوجد ايضا جهاز اخر نسميه الرافعه هذه تربط على المولد الكهربائي بدخول 220 فولت وخرج متعدد يبداء من 300 فولت الى 700 فولت مع فاليوم متحكم بالتردد لانو اثبتت عن طريق الخبره والاستعمال انو لكل نوعية سمك تردد خاص لجذبه . ولكم جزيل الشكر وانشاء الله نرى منكم التوسع في شرح هذا الموضوع


----------



## منتظر العراق (13 أبريل 2014)

سلام عليكم ممكن تشرح لي الدائره الكهربائيه التي تربط على تيار متناوب 220 فولت بدل البطاريه 
اريد رسم توضيحي للداره الصيد لان هنا تستعمل في جنوب العراق مولدات جنريتر بدل البطاريه


----------



## akrambasha (29 أبريل 2014)

شكرا على الموضوع المفيد، و شكرا للجميع على الحوار الراقي ..


----------



## حيدرالمنصوري (9 مايو 2014)

مشكوووووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## abu_baraa (18 سبتمبر 2014)

جزيل الشكر موضوع رائع


----------

